# Canoe cart Cabelas steel cart of DIY



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I have tried several options for moving solo my 12' long 40" wide old town Stillwater canoe. I want to wheel it and my gear inside in one trip to any fishing spot. The ability to go over larger objects, logs, and steps is important. Larger wheels is what I want to have for ground clearances. Bought and sold the aluminum cart with the smaller 12" wheels it just did not seem to hold the canoe well and would loose grip on the hull due to the contours of the hull. Does anyone have experience using the steel cart cabelas sells or a easy DIY cart to move a similar canoe to mine. I have found several DIY videos and can go that way but if something is out there that works well I would give it a try.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

The Cabelas cart with bike tires does well for us with a canoe full of decoys.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fishingisfun, sent you a message on the Cabelas cart.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> The Cabelas cart with bike tires does well for us with a canoe full of decoys.


If you go DIY bike tires are an excellent idea if you need the larger diameter to get over obstacles. The larger diameter makes it easier for you to pull as well. I'd go with fat tires made for the road, not necessarily mountain bike tires.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input and help with finding a cart for my canoe.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you go DIY, consider scoring some old wheelchair tires. Like Perch-N-Quackers, we haul a canoe full of dekes using a cart we made with old wheelchair tires....which are the size of tire you're looking for but they never go flat.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> If you go DIY, consider scoring some old wheelchair tires. Like Perch-N-Quackers, we haul a canoe full of dekes using a cart we made with old wheelchair tires....which are the size of tire you're looking for but they never go flat.


Great choice Andy, I never thought about them. Where might we find them?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We scored an old one at a garage sale for ten bucks.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, I took a long time in the planning and building a Canoe cart. I tried three styles of canoe / kayak carts, plus one deer cart and just did not feel they were exactly what I was wanting. The suggestion of a wheelchair basis for a cart started my search for a wheel chair. I bought two chairs, first chair I found is an older chair and I didn't think it would work out. I found the older chair worked out better than I thought it would. Transports the canoe well and the brakes made loading easy. I like that it is higher and I can have the balance point over the larger wheels.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Nice job, I use an old golf cart and it works great.

Something about that cart just seems wrong...maybe it's just me though


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

One thought about those skinny wheel chair tires. You will be cussing if you hit sand, gravel it soft mud. I'm going to bite the bullet and get balloon tires for my cart.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Backlashed Finding something that works that was a DIY I build I could handle was what I was looking for. Finding wheels alone was the most difficult item of a build so the wheel chair wheels were My answer. I did look for a large non air tires to start a build with but had no luck doing that. All that I built was accomplished with simple hand tools and a yard sale used wheel chair that would had likely been scrapped or ended up in the trash. Larger wheels seem to be the ticket for ease of use. I would think your right about soft ground being a problem for thin wheels. If you build a cart with the large tires share some photos. Let us know where you found the the wheels. The best thing for me is I have little money in it and would build something better if it is items I can find.
Fishing pole, I picked up two golf bag carts early this year and I had my 41" wide canoe on it and I had a problem being able to tie the canoe down onto the cart. Could not get the tie downs to keep my canoe in place going over bumps. The wheel size for going over logs was not what I thought I needed. I do believe you golf cart idea is workable I just had not figured out how I could use it for my canoe. Good winter project for us. DIY take photos and share them here. Best of luck in your build.


----------



## Flawless Buck Lawless (Jul 16, 2020)

backlashed said:


> One thought about those skinny wheel chair tires. You will be cussing if you hit sand, gravel it soft mud. I'm going to bite the bullet and get balloon tires for my cart.


I used a wheelchair also but added pool noodles over the large back wheels to avoid sinking in the sand


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If I were go back to canoe i use a game cart which can be had around 40-50 bucks.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

Boonedox landing gear. Best thing I bought for mine.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw this Welding Cart on sale at the new Middlefield Harbor Freight $39.99...looked like it could be adapted to a yak or canoe cart pretty easily.

https://www.harborfreight.com/welding-cart-65939.html


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Plus you can get your free tape measure to help make the rest of the cuts you need to make!!!!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I found a wrecked adult tricycle in a dumpster. Did some cutting, grinding, welding, and added carpet and wheels from a smaller bike. Works great and fits inside the canoe.




  








IMG_2450




__
codger


__
Sep 4, 2020


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

codger said:


> I found a wrecked adult tricycle in a dumpster. Did some cutting, grinding, welding, and added carpet and wheels from a smaller bike. Works great and fits inside the canoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you have the boat bunk going 90 degrees the other way?


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Shouldn't you have the boat bunk going 90 degrees the other way?


Well, then he would have to re-engineer the entire thing. What about removing the carpet, getting two pool noodles, and stick some conduit down the center to make it stiff - then zip-tie them at a 90-degree angle. Then you could run a strap around it. 

I love that wheelchair! I don't know how the heck it works with four wheels, but what do I know!
♿


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Shouldn't you have the boat bunk going 90 degrees the other way?


Sorry if this gets long and I'll try not to ramble too much. I did actually consider running bunks lengthwise to the barge, but...( here comes the rambling part)
The barge was from a craigslist ad and I was the first one there, so get it and take it home. Now its in the front yard where I know DW will not be happy. Also, I know I'll want an easy way to get it from truck to water, etc. So, I've got this dog cart (like a pony cart) that I made to exercise my dog in the winter when he's not working (goose dog for a private club). He's retired now and the cart isn't needed, so I cut the front end and seat off and added pool noodles to the cross bars. Moved the barge around behind the shed and DW didn't have this unsightly thing in her yard. The noodles split lengthways the first use and I added the carpet. It has worked quite well and I'm still considering changing the bunks, or adding rollers maybe, but the bottom is wide and flat with no keel.


----------

